# Sydney Edition Tt 31rqs



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Contemplating buying the Sydney Edition 31RQS 2006 model (its between this and the Rockwood 8317ss, which has the neat entertainment option -LCD TV!!!!. Wondering if anyone has one of these puppies (Outbacks) and what you have to say about it. Towing withh a 2002 Ford Excursion 7.3l diesel, so I don't think I will exceed the 80% mark even with my four kids. Was thinking of buying dual cams for the hitch. Some one told me they prefer the equalizer over the dula cams Any thoughts/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Rob,

Welcome!!!!

That is a really nice unit. I know there are a few around who own the 31RQS. Hopefully they will chime in shortly. Good luck with your decisions!

Tim action


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice TT and you have a nice TV, I do not have the 31 only a 29BHS, but I would recommend the WD and sway control. Which is better I can't say, I have a reece straight line trunnion dual cam sway WD and it seems to work great. Though I know you will hear from others that each model has it's good and bad points. The rumor is the hensley arrow is the best setup but higher in price.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Rob!* action 
Glad to have you aboard!

That Sydney is one sweet trailer, I'm sure you would love it. And the best feature may be that it comes with this forum! We are a close and freindly family here, and I don't think you will find that with the Rockwood (or any other brand for that matter)!

As far as the hitch, I like the Equal-i-zer. All in all, I think it is the easiest to live with. Performance wise, I suspect the Reese is the equal. The Hensley Arrow is the Rolls Royce of hitch systems, but at $3,000 (vs. a $300-500 for the others), you may have to sell your Rolls to afford one!

At any rate, feel free to pick our collective brains, and most of all, have fun!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

rob,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on considering the Outback. sunny No experience with that model, but others will comment on it. Let us know what you decide and post often.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best darn site on the internet...

Someone will come along soon that can help you with your specific trailer questions..


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I have the Outback Sydney 30RLS (2005). We have been quite happy with ours. It came well equipped and I opted for our own LCD-TV option (I went out an bought one). Just realize that you WILL have a warranty item or two to deal with. After all, this is a house (on wheels). Our dealer in Austin has been very responsive and quick to fix anything we have found. One quick note...we did have to discover on our own that our trailer has two gray tanks (the second valve is somewhat hidden about six feet forward of the black and other gray tank). Our dealer did not even know it was there. I'm sure yours will be similar.

My only real complaint is that it does not have a ladder to access the top of the trailer. My model is virtually identical to the 5ver from the wheels back but the 5vers get the ladder. Go figure.

As for the hitch, we had an Equalizer, but it was not adequate for the length of the trailer. Trust me, you get a good crosswind and this thing turns into a 30' sail (I don't care what the wheelbase on your TV is). I experimented a lot with different adjustments on the Equalizer, but it never could control sway with a good crosswind.

We sprung for the Hensley. You can search the board for it and you will see a lot of opinions on the topic. My opinion is that NOTHING beats the Hensley. Yes, it is a lot of money, but worth every penny.

Trust me, you will not go wrong with the Outback. And that is my two cents' worth.


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know if I will get a reply from this point, but it's worth a try.

Like you I went to the RV show and we liked the same model. Thinking of purchasing it. What I liked about it was the full shower. I am not sure of the storage on the "inside" however...I think for the size, there's not enough drawer space. (What can I say, I 'm a woman) What kind of price were you given? I was at the RV show in Tampa, and they were offering $25,000 and change....even if we take the ride to Jax. I think the dealer can come down lower.









However, we have a 2004 Tahoe with these specs:
Weights: gross vehicle weight rating (lbs) 6,800, curb weight (lbs) 5,050, gross trailer weight braked (lbs) 6,400 and max payload (lbs) 1,672 3.73 rear axle ratio. with towing package. Reese : 12,000 hitch. with dual stablizers

As a woman, I can't figure out if this rig will be too big for our Tahoe. Looking at the 2006 Suburban 3/4 ton looks like the towing weight is the same. 
Former post stated these SUV's were reducing their tow weight I can see it ....

One site stated we have 12,000 total towing capacity could work with with my current Tahoe.









Any opinions out there? Or am I just dreaming.? I am trying to get educated so I can relay this to my husband (who thinks the Tahoe can tow it) before we purchase this particular Outback. (I know that's a big one for you guys out there!!!)







(By the way we have 3 children: 1 teen, 1tween, 1 school age.)

Thanks for the opinion and be nice!!! From sunny Florida sunny


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you to all for the nice welcome and prompt repsonses. Very nice to have all this knowledge at my fingertips!

My dealer up here in the Great GREEN North (absolute crazy January - no snow and warm temps) quoted me 30,000 Canadian Dollars and 15,500 for my 21 Foot Trail LIte Bantam expandable.

I have not yet seen an actual 31 RQS, and won't buy until I have seen one but am wondering if the pass thru storage under the double bunks is large enoughh to store bikes, if so, how many and what size.

Also, I read the 2004 models were not built with a bumper strong enough to support a bike rack or rather was not recommended by the manufacturer. Has this changed?

Lastly, heard a rumour that on the newer models comming off the line theyy are putting a ladder on the back, is this just a rumour or is it fact, anyone???

P.S. I am sure I will have more questions for you shortly


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

rob said:


> Thank you to all for the nice welcome and prompt repsonses. Very nice to have all this knowledge at my fingertips!
> 
> My dealer up here in the Great GREEN North (absolute crazy January - no snow and warm temps) quoted me 30,000 Canadian Dollars and 15,500 for my 21 Foot Trail LIte Bantam expandable.
> 
> ...


No Outback bumper will support a bike rack....you will tear it off. If you go that route, weld a receiver hitch to the frame, and get a rack that slides into the receiver.

Not sure about the storage.

The only OB's that I know of with a ladder are the fivers....the roofs aren't sturdy enough for constant walking on (like going up on top at a race)

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> I don't know if I will get a reply from this point, but it's worth a try.
> 
> Like you I went to the RV show and we liked the same model. Thinking of purchasing it. What I liked about it was the full shower. I am not sure of the storage on the "inside" however...I think for the size, there's not enough drawer space. (What can I say, I 'm a woman) What kind of price were you given? I was at the RV show in Tampa, and they were offering $25,000 and change....even if we take the ride to Jax. I think the dealer can come down lower.
> 
> ...


You are going to be way overweight for a Tahoe.

You would find yourself wishing you had more motor on any hill over a molehill. Not to mention that pulling an almost 35 ft trailer with the short wheelbase on a Tahoe will give you and all in the TV gray hairs.









The listed dry weight on a 31RQS is over 7300 lbs. Add in people, their things, fuel, water, propane, etc and you will be over 8000.

Check your owners manual in the Tahoe...it should give you max weights. You may be better suited with one of the longer bunkhouse models, if you want the space.

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

A tahoe will be WAY out of it's league pulling that trailer. Our yukon which is the same truck as the tahoe handles our 21rs quite nicely, I wouldn't tow anything bigger or heavier myself.

A 3/4 ton suburban with the 8.1 motor and a properly set up hitch like the dual cam or equalizer will handle that trailer you are looking at. The 3/4 ton chassis is much stiffer and heavier duty than the 1/2 ton chassis.



> One site stated we have 12,000 total towing capacity could work with with my current Tahoe.Â


I think you may be confusing gross combined weight, which is the total of the truck and trailer together with the towing capacity. Once you add tongue weight, fuel, people and gear to the tahoe you will be way ove the 6800 gross vehicle weight of the tahoe. The 3/4 ton suburban has an 8600 gross vehicle weight which will give you the capacity to tow the trailer without going over the gross vehicle weight of the truck.

Mike


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

One site stated we have 12,000 total towing capacity could work with with my current Tahoe.









The weight is a big issue, but also the wheelbase of the Tahoe is way to short to safely tow a TT with that length. Towed our 28 a few times with our Tahoe and wouldn't do it again. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Goofy,

I work for a GM dealership and just built out your Tahoe based on the info that you gave. I assumed that it had a 5.3 liter V-8 and the trailering weights are:

2wd Tahoe, 3.73 ratio, 5.3L V-8, w/factory trailering package:
Gross Combined Weight Rating 13,000 lbs
Max Trailer Weight with Weight Dist. 7,700 lbs
Max Tongue Weight 770 lbs

4x4 Tahoe (same spec's as above)
Gross Combined Weight Rating 13,000 lbs
Max Trailer Weight with Weight Dist. 7,500 lbs
Max Tongue Weight 750 lbs

If 31RQS has a dry weight of 7,300 pounds then you are allowing yourself 400 pound of clothes, food, and misc stuff.....I think you are asking way to much from the Tahoe.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have towed with a Tahoe a 24 ft car trailer weighing 7500 ibs and it was a little







. Going to a 31 ft trailer weighing the same or more with the short wheelbase is white knucking it in my opinion. The gentleman with the Excursion and diesel should be fine.

The Keystone site lists the trailer at 7200 ibs but if is true to what has been done in the past that is without option and they do not build a trailer without options. Now you must add that weight to your total, then how much you carry with. I usually for me assume that whatever they say the trailer weighs and what they tell you your carrying capicity is closer to how you will pull it if you add those two numbers together. In the case of the 31 that is 9000.

None of the Outback TT bumpers can support a bike rack, some here have put them on the chassis correctly and work fine.

I have the dual cam and I am happy with it, but have never used the equalizer but from what I have read here both are up to the task.

They also have the true lentgh at 34 ft plus.

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I pull a long trailer with my crew cab but I have to agree with everyione that a tahoe's WB is too short to be pulling a 31' TT. My Tv has a 143.5" wb and with the standard V8 I wouldn't pull the 31'er. The tahoe is only a 116" wb. When I went for my 29BHS besides the weight I followed a formual that someone had posted on the site. I think it was 4" of WB for every foot of TT starting at 22' for 120"
so actually for 116" wb you should be at a 21'er. which you could go over a little to exceed the scale to a 23'. I worked out to a 28'and went to the 29'.

120=22
124=23
128=24
132=25
136=26
140=27
144=28 
Mine is 143.5 so I figured a 28' and the extra foot would kill me and it hasn't.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Actually found a differnt chart on another rv site using a google search:http://www.rvtowingtips.com/how-long.htm
Here is a chart: it starts lower but is only 2" off my nuimbers

Wb Length 
110" 20' 
114" 21' 
118" 22' 
122" 23' 
126" 24'
130" 25'
134" 26'
138" 27'
142" 28'
146" 29'
150" 30' 
154" 31' 
158" 32' 
162" 33'


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Make no mistakes, the 31RQS is a BIG ship to tow. I am sitting just a little under 140" on my wheelbase. The ideal set up for me would be a 28-30 footer. However my truck has the other numbers to cover me to tow the TT. That said, I had (and have always had) a dual cam equalizer set up and it has done great for the past two trailers I had (an 18' and a 29') and it worked flawlessly. I upgraded to a 1200 lbs unit when we got the 31RQS. The 31RQS is a 12' x 35' sail. A semi blowing past you at 15-20 mph faster than your speed is going to rock the boat. In our case a little while back, we got caught in the middle of two semis having a drag race on each side of us. The boat got rocked A LOT! Enough that despite my 10th try perfectly balanced setup on the levels and axles weights of the TT and TV, the DW stated "okay, fix that! I know it's not your fault or your setup, but I'm not going through that again" We got a Hensley. The extra inches (notice I didn't say "extra feet") of wheelbase I really needed to be optimal has been made up by the Hensley setup, the difference is night and day. It cost me an arm and a leg to do, but it was cheaper than the hit we would have taken on a new TV when there is nothing wrong with ours and it's only eight months old. That, and the DW is very happy with the setup and how it tows now...that in itself....well, you know......

The big Ford should have no issues with the 31RQS and a dual cam eq system (1200# setup) but there is no way I would chance it with the Tahoe, even with the Hensley.......the wheel base is just too far off......

The storage under the bunks is a cave. Although I have never tried to put bikes back there I would imagine two or three would fit (two large or three kid). The front storage is the same way but you loose the big access door on the left side due to the hidden twin propane tanks just behind that storage. The storage on the 31RQS is pretty amazing. My DW calls the storage areas "the basement."


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh boy, guess I was out of my league to even consider that beauty...but I asked the Chevy dealer, what would he suggest, so I will see what he comes up with...

I like the Chevy...and prefer not to go to a truck....

Sure wish I had you guys around a campfire....so I can learn this stuff the easy way...but......bear with me....I will get there.....(I think e-mail is great, just I think takes me abit longer to digest, versus HUMAN voice.....)

I will show the replies to my hubbie...soon.....by the time I told him he was near dreamville.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Thanks again...Talk soon....


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Make no mistakes, the 31RQS is a BIG ship to tow. I am sitting just a little under 140" on my wheelbase. The ideal set up for me would be a 28-30 footer. However my truck has the other numbers to cover me to tow the TT. That said, I had (and have always had) a dual cam equalizer set up and it has done great for the past two trailers I had (an 18' and a 29') and it worked flawlessly. I upgraded to a 1200 lbs unit when we got the 31RQS. The 31RQS is a 12' x 35' sail. A semi blowing past you at 15-20 mph faster than your speed is going to rock the boat. In our case a little while back, we got caught in the middle of two semis having a drag race on each side of us. The boat got rocked A LOT! Enough that despite my 10th try perfectly balanced setup on the levels and axles weights of the TT and TV, the DW stated "okay, fix that! I know it's not your fault or your setup, but I'm not going through that again" We got a Hensley. The extra inches (notice I didn't say "extra feet") of wheelbase I really needed to be optimal has been made up by the Hensley setup, the difference is night and day. It cost me an arm and a leg to do, but it was cheaper than the hit we would have taken on a new TV when there is nothing wrong with ours and it's only eight months old. That, and the DW is very happy with the setup and how it tows now...that in itself....well, you know......
> 
> The big Ford should have no issues with the 31RQS and a dual cam eq system (1200# setup) but there is no way I would chance it with the Tahoe, even with the Hensley.......the wheel base is just too far off......
> 
> ...


My wife and I are really interested in the 31 RQS, but we already have our TV and don't know if it can pull it. I have a 2006 F-150 4x4 Crew (139" WB), with 5.4L V8 and 3.73 axle. The towing capacity, per the towing guide is 9,200 lbs. I realize that this doesn't include passengers or any luggage/cargo also. The GCWR for towing is 15,000 lbs. With the dry weight of the trailer being around 7,300 lbs (including options), would we be pushing it if we only planned on going to upper Michigan (i.e. flat ground for the most part), and not carrying much gear? I am interested in hearing what people think. It looks like you are towing your 31RQS with the Titan, so I thought I might have a shot with the F-150. Any feedback you have is appreciated.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Johnny K said:


> My wife and I are really interested in the 31 RQS, but we already have our TV and don't know if it can pull it. I have a 2006 F-150 4x4 Crew (139" WB), with 5.4L V8 and 3.73 axle. The towing capacity, per the towing guide is 9,200 lbs. I realize that this doesn't include passengers or any luggage/cargo also. The GCWR for towing is 15,000 lbs. With the dry weight of the trailer being around 7,300 lbs (including options), would we be pushing it if we only planned on going to upper Michigan (i.e. flat ground for the most part), and not carrying much gear? I am interested in hearing what people think. It looks like you are towing your 31RQS with the Titan, so I thought I might have a shot with the F-150. Any feedback you have is appreciated.
> [snapback]87240[/snapback]​


Two things.....pack light.....and get the best hitch setup you can pocket. As long as you stay in the flats, the 150 should do okay.....mountains are gonna show that engine's weakness. The 31RQS is the second biggest (size, not weight) ship in the Outback line. It's an awesome TT but requires a little hitch and packing TLC for those of us in the half ton world.

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I LOVE my 31RQS. I have had three TT's so far and this one is my favorite. Our rolling suite. We pulled into Danforth Bay Camping area last year and went through a Safari Area on our way to our site. I had my window down and heard a few comments being made.







"OOOh LOOK at that Out back!"







"Heh, I guess WE'RE in the low rent district",







I was just a bit proud of our new addition.







I didn't say anything, but i could not wait to get to the Camp Site to tell my wife what I over heard.

Yup I love My 31RQS.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

proffsionl said:


> As for the hitch, we had an Equalizer, but it was not adequate for the length of the trailer.Â Trust me, you get a good crosswind and this thing turns into a 30' sail (I don't care what the wheelbase on your TV is).Â I experimented a lot with different adjustments on the Equalizer, but it never could control sway with a good crosswind. [snapback]75228[/snapback]​


In all fairness to the Equalizer, I think it's important to also point out that at the time you were towing a 33'2" trailer with a Nissan Armada. Under these conditions you surely needed the Hensley as this combo was a severe mis-match. A better outcome would be likely with a longer wheelbase tow vehicle.

(sorry for the late response on this. I missed it earlier).


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Johnny K,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on considering the Outback. sunny I know you will be able to get most any question answered here from some very experienced Outbackers. Happy Camping


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> Johnny K,
> 
> action Welcome to the site and congratulations on considering the Outback. sunny I know you will be able to get most any question answered here from some very experienced Outbackers. Happy Camping
> 
> ...


Thanks. We are looking forward to owning an Outback soon. We just have to decide which one, and when/where to get the best price. We live in Michigan, so we aren't too far (3 hours or so) from Lakeshore RV. From what I have seen on this site as well as theirs, they seem to have some pretty good prices on whatever model you are looking for.

Johnny K


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've been reading this with a bit of curiosity as to what people are towing with. I think your all doing the right thing by asking for advice from people who have sometimes learned the hard way about a poor tow vehicle/trailer combination. I've been towing for several years now and have spent many nights around the campfire discussing towing setups with fellow campers. I would have to say that the only SUV capable of handling a trailer the size of the 31RQS is the Ford Excursion with the diesel. I _personally_ don't think any Suburban/Tahoe/Yukon can be equipped to adequately handle the weight and length of the 31RQS. If I were looking at the 31RQS I would be looking at one of the Ford/Chevy/Dodge 3/4 - 1 ton trucks with a diesel. I would also try to get one with a reasonably long wheelbase. Most likely I'd go with a crewcab shortbed truck. Good luck and just keep asking questions before putting down your hard earned money on a new trailer.


----------



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

We are still waiting for our new 31rqs. I would definitely call Mark from Pettibone Resort (LaCrosse, WI). Great guy to work with. I bet it would be worth the drive--great service, great price. ENJOY!


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

MJRey said:


> I've been reading this with a bit of curiosity as to what people are towing with. I think your all doing the right thing by asking for advice from people who have sometimes learned the hard way about a poor tow vehicle/trailer combination. I've been towing for several years now and have spent many nights around the campfire discussing towing setups with fellow campers. I would have to say that the only SUV capable of handling a trailer the size of the 31RQS is the Ford Excursion with the diesel. I _personally_ don't think any Suburban/Tahoe/Yukon can be equipped to adequately handle the weight and length of the 31RQS. If I were looking at the 31RQS I would be looking at one of the Ford/Chevy/Dodge 3/4 - 1 ton trucks with a diesel. I would also try to get one with a reasonably long wheelbase. Most likely I'd go with a crewcab shortbed truck. Good luck and just keep asking questions before putting down your hard earned money on a new trailer.
> [snapback]95153[/snapback]​


Hi Mark, I agree that the 31RQS is a big ship to tow and that a Diesel TV is preferred.

However, some Chev vehicles tow it just fine. I have a 3/4 ton 8.1 Liter Yukon XL built to tow up to 12,000. We load up the 31RQS with lots of junk and have no problems on steep grades. I am unbiased and own both Chev and Fords. We have a family of six which limits the type of TV to own. We considered the Ford Expedition, but it didn't have the storage room behind the third seat. The new 2007 Expedition does have an extended version, but is not on the market yet. Other than that, the Excursion is the only other option, which is not being sold anymore







.

The Yukon XL seems to be the best option for us now.

Best regards,

- Mark


----------

